# [SOLVED] local area connection missing



## bcgb37 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi can someone help with this issue?

I have no local area connection on my pc but it runs on wireless.
When I open the folder, it is empty.

My OS is Windows XP

How can I resolve this?

Sorry if I have missed any info as this is my first post.

Thank you guys


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: local area connection missing*

Press Start, Run, type devmgmt.msc and hit enter. Do you see any Yellow question marks under Network adapters?


----------



## bcgb37 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: local area connection missing*

Yes, I have the yellow ?'s under network adapters


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: local area connection missing*

What is the make and model/serial number of your machine?


----------



## bcgb37 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: local area connection missing*

hp compaq, s/n: CZC4070TZF


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: local area connection missing*

Try downloading and installing this driver:
Compaq D315 Desktop PC -  Intel Gigabit Network Connection Drivers for Microsoft Windows XP - HP Business Support Center

If that doesn't work tell me the complete make of the HP Compaq, usually found ontop or on sides of your PC Tower.


----------



## bcgb37 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: local area connection missing*

I have tried that and no joy.
I had a black box come up saying 
"software and driver are being installed for the ethernet controller. 
Please do not close this window."
The box disappeared and then nothing at all.
I rebooted the computer and have rechecked the device manager and no changes.

Here are the details that you have requested;

hp compaq d530 SFF, d530S/P2.66/40bc/256E4 UK

hope this helps


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: local area connection missing*

Thanks try either of these drivers please

HP Compaq d530 Small Form Factor Desktop PC -  Intel PRO/1000 GT Drivers for All Operating Systems - HP Business Support Center

HP Compaq d530 Small Form Factor Desktop PC -  Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Drivers for Microsoft Windows XP - HP Business Support Center


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: local area connection missing*

Boot into Setup (Bios) usually pressing* F2* or *F10* and look for Ethernet Network adapter. If it is Disabled, *Enable* it. Then install one of the drivers that IfGeorge linked you to.


----------



## bcgb37 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: local area connection missing*

Thank you guys for all your help (in particular *lfcgeorge*).
This issue has now been resolved.


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: local area connection missing*

Thanks for the update glad you have resolved it


----------



## CalBear (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: local area connection missing*

I was wondering if you guys could help me as well. I am having this same issue. Except under Network Adaptors, I don't have a yellow question mark but it only lists my wireless network. I have a Dell XPS M1210 and operate with windows XP. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: local area connection missing*

CalBear, one does NOT post into someone elses' thread - that's why no response.

Please start your own.


Them's the way things work at most sites.


----------

